# Urgent need: Steel toe boots



## mbg (Jul 9, 2009)

HAving trouble for finding stuff I need in this gigantic city. Need a pair of steel toe boots for work tomorrow and running out of time. Anyone know any place? Would certainly prefer near Marina area, but pretty much desperate at this point.

How do find anything in this place? I have been here four weeks and have yet to find a way to simply mail a letter! Where is there a simple post office?

mbg


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I believe ACE hardware sell them ( think they are open until 9pm tonight)

They probably wont be the greatest, but you wont have much choice with such little time to find some.
It's on SZR, Abu Dhabi side of Oasis Mall.

Otherwise, there is a place called AAB Tools which is in street behind ACE, they sell DeWalt and another European brand.



Hope that helps.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Meant to add- if just posting a letter, you can do this at most customer service centres in the malls, plus there is a post off in Al Quoz ( next to civil defence, near cement factory....a few streets behind Oasis Centre), there is another behind MOE ( near LuLu's), and another on the outside of Ibn Battuta (Geant end).


----------



## mbg (Jul 9, 2009)

sgilli3 said:


> Meant to add- if just posting a letter, you can do this at most customer service centres in the malls, plus there is a post off in Al Quoz ( next to civil defence, near cement factory....a few streets behind Oasis Centre), there is another behind MOE ( near LuLu's), and another on the outside of Ibn Battuta (Geant end).


Thank you! on my way. I tried to find post office near lulus and moe, never could. Cirlced that area 3 times.

Thanks again!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

there's an official caterpillar store on sheikh zayed, at the foot of the bridge being built by salini. kinda difficult to explain where it is!


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

There is a big post office in Karama, get on SZR heading towards airport, as you come under Trade Centre roundabout follow signs for Bur Dubai. After you take the Bur Dubai exit you will come to a set of traffic lights, the post office is the next right turn and is signposted. Customer parking is the second right, there is a barrier but it seems to be up all the time. Parking can be a bit of a nightmare so best to go at about 8am. 

There are mailboxes outside and you can buy the right amount of postage for whatever you need to send from the customer service centres inside (the entrance round the corner from the car park entrance, if you walk in and see PO boxes you're in the wrong place).


----------

